# New guy and form questions



## dapozer (Oct 3, 2014)

with arrow this time.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

It's OK to be new! Everyone starts somewhere. 
Unfortunately, no one is going to be able to tell much from these photos.
Not trying to be swishy or anything, but a sleeveless shirt would help... to see your arm position.
We need a couple from your front profile, one head to toe and one closer... head to belt... arrow level at full draw.

I don't like the extended fingers... it shows muscle tension.
With that in mind, I cut this from another thread in Coaches Corner.

Every archer out there has a perfect draw length... which for the most part can be defined as the body position at full draw where it takes the least amount of muscle involvement to execute the shot. 
Most people never try to find it.
Serious pros will spend the time and energy needed to find the perfect draw length... within an 1/8" or even closer. It matters. Nothing else will matter without it.

Also, most people never truly realize why their sight pins are moving and jumping around. 
It is nearly impossible to partially flex a muscle and hold it at that same amount of tension for any length of time. 
The muscle will want to relax a little here and flex a little there. 
That is usually where 99% of the movement in a bow sight comes from.
The more that you can relax every muscle... while still holding the bow at full draw... the less the sights will move.
Big muscles are stronger than small muscles. Small muscles will twitch a whole lot more than large, strong muscle groups.
Arm and shoulder muscles are twitchy. The bow should be held back with the muscles of your back... as much as is humanly possible.
Every muscle in your hands, arms, and shoulders should be as relaxed as you can make them. Even the legs, neck and stomach muscles play a part.


----------



## dapozer (Oct 3, 2014)

See if this works, I will try to get some more pics but not a easy thing to do. I will also try to setup with a door frame and tape on walls and stuff.


----------

